# AMD Kaveri support



## BPx (Mar 5, 2014)

I will build a new system in 1-2 weeks and I am considering switching to FreeBSD if everything is supported (mostly because I've been drooling over ZFS for a few years - the file integrity checksums are very appealing to me). The system will have a Kaveri APU (A10-7850K) without a discrete GPU, and I have a couple of questions:


Is the iGPU from Kaveri supported at this time? If not, for future reference, which driver should I keep an eye on?
Does anyone know if Mantle & HSA will be supported on FreeBSD? I read somewhere that full support will arrive to Linux before Windows (thanks to the open-source stack used to compile applications), but I have no idea where FreeBSD fits in the picture.


----------



## Albright (May 13, 2015)

Bumping this ancient thread because I too am curious about support for Kaveri's integrated GPU and can't seem to find any info out there.


----------



## aht0 (May 13, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

Rx (x being digit) series cards/iGPUs appear not to be supported at all (yet?).


----------



## wblock@ (May 14, 2015)

AMD just changed the way they showed their model numbers to be as nonsensical as the other vendors: https://www.techpowerup.com/190428/next-generation-amd-radeon-series-nomenclature-detailed.html.

So an R7 is a 7000-series, R8 is 8000-series, and so on.  The numbering for the APU processors might be less decodable.  The newest I've tried is a A8-3850, with an HD6550 GPU.  It works fine with FreeBSD.


----------

